# How are you enjoying the new theme?



## Idaho Battle Barn (Apr 1, 2022)

See title.


----------



## King Fructose (Apr 1, 2022)

Slight homosexual vibes imo


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Apr 1, 2022)

I love it! This is amazing!


----------



## murph (Apr 1, 2022)

The future is now and it's terrible!


----------



## Lonely Grave (Apr 1, 2022)

shoulda known


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Apr 1, 2022)

My avatar is legit how my eyes actually feel rn.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Apr 1, 2022)

Trying to find the link to give my $10 so i can get archives.


----------



## snoot booper (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm autistic and the old theme was my comfort theme. Bring it back


----------



## SandyCat (Apr 1, 2022)

Superior Aryan supremacy theme


----------



## GorillaGhost (Apr 1, 2022)

I haven't decided.


----------



## A Very Big Fish (Apr 1, 2022)

Its great, I love pre-webdesign internet.


----------



## Spasticus Autisticus (Apr 1, 2022)

p cool gooftroop. who do i have to pay to change someone elses avatar to jack scalfani eating a borgar


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 1, 2022)

I hear the magical way of restoring the site to normal is to ping Null 13 times in 13 different posts across the board.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 1, 2022)

It's something awful to look at, but I'll get used to it.


----------



## RadioBingus (Apr 1, 2022)

Shouldn't of had full brightness on, and am now blind. Other than that, got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## sk8_or_die (Apr 1, 2022)

This is hell


----------



## pururun (Apr 1, 2022)

It's giving me the strangest urge to blow my income on overly expensive pies.


----------



## I Love Beef (Apr 1, 2022)

I hate it! And I want pie! WHERE THE FUCK IS MY PIE NULL


----------



## Lucky Jim (Apr 1, 2022)

Not as much as your mother enjoys unemployed black men


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 1, 2022)

So this is what the Internet looked like before.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Apr 1, 2022)

See title.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Apr 1, 2022)

I Love Beef said:


> I hate it! And I want pie! WHERE THE FUCK IS MY PIE NULL


Only thing they have here is fruit hats:


----------



## Anon88 (Apr 1, 2022)

At first I didn't like it but I'm used to it now so it's fine. Reading everyone's posting about how it hurts their eyes is funny so I'm glad it happened.


----------



## cat in pringles (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Juan's Sombrero (Apr 1, 2022)

It honestly feels faster.


----------



## Kiwi On The Go (Apr 1, 2022)

I hope it stays as a theme option, ngl.


----------



## Grub (Apr 1, 2022)

My eyes hurt.


----------



## BloodBankMerger (Apr 1, 2022)

It's repulsive


----------



## b0x (Apr 1, 2022)

Didn't we have an option to change themes before?


----------



## Applesauce (Apr 1, 2022)

Needs more mangosteen, but otherwise perfect.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 1, 2022)

First time opening this new format:



Too much white.


----------



## discombobulate (Apr 1, 2022)

I missed April Fool's last year so I was hoping for the shitty anime pics. This just makes me feel like I'm posting on Batoto again.


----------



## UmQasaan (Apr 1, 2022)

ITS BLINDING ME IN MY PITCH BLACK ROOM AHHHH


----------



## Dysnomia (Apr 1, 2022)

My eyes are bleeding, I'm hearing voices and strange writing is appearing on the walls.

I'm ok!


----------



## Tanuki Mixed Nuts (Apr 1, 2022)

I want it to be dark. It will be perfect when its dark


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Pill Cosby (Apr 1, 2022)

Now that my eyes are fucked, I guess Chantel is now fuckable.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Apr 1, 2022)

discombobulate said:


> I missed April Fool's last year so I was hoping for the shitty anime pics. This just makes me feel like I'm posting on Batoto again.


Why do I always forget it's 1st April?


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Apr 1, 2022)

This is a sign for things to come.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Apr 1, 2022)

I changed my avatar in honor of it.


----------



## Terferella (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm feeling real early 00s vibes here tonight
I want to slit my wrists and run away, just like I did back then


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Apr 1, 2022)

See title.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Apr 1, 2022)

Theme is perfect. Don’t fuck with it


----------



## RustedPeacock (Apr 1, 2022)

My eyez!


----------



## felix el gato (Apr 1, 2022)

Hate it.


----------



## Sad Crusader (Apr 1, 2022)

This is literal hell and I feel like my eyes is being tortured.


----------



## Reverend (Apr 1, 2022)

This is beautiful and the way God intended the Right things to be.  All hail to Dear Feeder and his subjugates who made this glorious event happen.


----------



## The Token Ethnic (Apr 1, 2022)

As an old man, this brings me lots of nostalgia of earlier forums I used to interact with.


----------



## CrippleThreat (Apr 1, 2022)

Jannies stole muh Biden Blue!


----------



## GoodAndGone (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm dumb and thought registering would bring me back to the old theme

Jesus this theme..


----------



## DoorPost101 (Apr 1, 2022)

GoodAndGone said:


> I'm dumb and thought registering would being me back to the old theme
> 
> Jesus this theme..


If it helps, seeing your profile picture was what made the joke click for me. Now I get it.


----------



## Retink (Apr 1, 2022)

I might be blind now, but it loads rather quickly.


----------



## Catgirl Panic (Apr 6, 2022)

I missed it, anybody got a screencap?


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Apr 6, 2022)

Catgirl Panic said:


> I missed it, anybody got a screencap?


I got u, fam


----------

